# Rating going down



## Hamoodi (Mar 5, 2016)

On Friday My rating in lyft from 4.91 to 4.89, I got a ping request from Someone and a passenger texted me she was in a hurry but there was traffic jam so I did not make it in time, I asked a passenger if there is preferred route and she said just follow the GPS. I asked her if there is preferred route because I want to get to her destination as soon as possible. Today my rating went to 4.87 after I pick two student from University and I believe they rated me 3 stars, I think because of the wrong ping location and when passenger tried to call me he could not hear me well but the rating was excluded so it went to 4.89. I will try to drive during easy hours to see if my rating will improve.


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

well learn your lesson anyone texts you in hurry cancel.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Hamoodi said:


> On Friday My rating in lyft from 4.91 to 4.89, I got a ping request from Someone and a passenger texted me she was in a hurry but there was traffic jam so I did not make it in time, I asked a passenger if there is preferred route and she said just follow the GPS. I asked her if there is preferred route because I want to get to her destination as soon as possible. Today my rating went to 4.87 after I pick two student from University and I believe they rated me 3 stars, I think because of the wrong ping location and when passenger tried to call me he could not hear me well but the rating was excluded so it went to 4.89. I will try to drive during easy hours to see if my rating will improve.


Cancel


----------



## dNi053n9Butler (Nov 17, 2018)

Ranking in a university is a very delicate thing, since it depends on many factors. I can say that it can be influenced, but it all depends on you


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

why do you even care if your above 4.8?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Hamoodi said:


> On Friday My rating in lyft from 4.91 to 4.89, I got a ping request from Someone and a passenger texted me she was in a hurry but there was traffic jam so I did not make it in time, I asked a passenger if there is preferred route and she said just follow the GPS. I asked her if there is preferred route because I want to get to her destination as soon as possible. Today my rating went to 4.87 after I pick two student from University and I believe they rated me 3 stars, I think because of the wrong ping location and when passenger tried to call me he could not hear me well but the rating was excluded so it went to 4.89. I will try to drive during easy hours to see if my rating will improve.


The easiest way to improve your ratings is to improve your customer service.


----------



## UberDriverGIG (Nov 21, 2018)

Hamoodi said:


> On Friday My rating in lyft from 4.91 to 4.89, I got a ping request from Someone and a passenger texted me she was in a hurry but there was traffic jam so I did not make it in time, I asked a passenger if there is preferred route and she said just follow the GPS. I asked her if there is preferred route because I want to get to her destination as soon as possible. Today my rating went to 4.87 after I pick two student from University and I believe they rated me 3 stars, I think because of the wrong ping location and when passenger tried to call me he could not hear me well but the rating was excluded so it went to 4.89. I will try to drive during easy hours to see if my rating will improve.


Anyone can seem fine and give you a low rating. It may not of even been ether of those trips. Also your rating is based on your last 500 rides so if you have less than that, then it will fluctuate quite a bit. If you have more than 500 then you have 500 rides to improve it. It is nothing to worry about


----------

